# Conectar ezbook x4 sin bateria



## anzoni (Sep 7, 2022)

Hola buenas, tengo un portátil Jumper ezbook x4 al que se le ha inflado la batería, por lo que la he retirado por el riesgo. Pero este portátil no enciende solo con la fuente de alimentación y sin batería. No sé cómo tengo que hacer para que encienda solo con la fuente de alimentación, alguna sugerencia? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 13, 2022)

¿No puedes comprar una nueva?. Sería lo suyo


----------



## analogico (Sep 13, 2022)

La sugerencia es que le saques el circuito a la batería y conecta solo el circuito, es solo una idea, no se si funcione.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2022)

Yo diría que este tema ya se ha tratado en varias ocasiones.
Dependiendo del caso, hay formas de engañar al equipo para que piense que si que tiene batería.


----------



## anzoni (Sep 17, 2022)

La batería se infló,son esas extraplanas y no me atrevo a sacarle el circuito.Si alguien sabe como engañar para que crea que si hay batería estaría agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2022)

¿ Y comprar e instalarle una batería nueva ? Son solo dos cables rojo y negro !


----------



## anzoni (Sep 17, 2022)

Hola,el tema es que una batería vale 50€ y para la computadora que es,no me merece la pena,solo la utilizo para ver alguna peli.
Otra opción sería desmontar la batería que es doble y solo se ha hinchado uno de los módulos,pero no me atrevo por lo peligroso
__


----------



## analogico (Sep 17, 2022)

Parece una batería de tablet, prueba con una resistencia de 100k entre donde va el cable negro y el blanco.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 17, 2022)

anzoni dijo:


> Hola,el tema es que una batería vale 50€ y para la computadora que es,no me merece la pena,solo la utilizo para ver alguna peli.
> Otra opción sería desmontar la batería que es doble y solo se ha hinchado uno de los módulos,pero no me atrevo por lo peligroso
> _Ver el archivo adjunto 289084Ver el archivo adjunto 289084_



Ahora creo entender porque no arranca solo con la fuente-
Segun se puede leer  y  vuestros comentarios, parece que se necesitaria una fuente que sea capaz de entregar  unos 10 amperes (2 x 4,8 Amperes)
y la fuente que viene con el equipo, por lo visto solo sirve para carga lenta de baterias .


----------



## anzoni (Sep 17, 2022)

Bueno, al final me atreví con desmontar la batería. Le he quitado el módulo hinchado y vualá, cacharro funcionando, eso sí, con la mitad de capacidad e la batería. Gracias a todos por las sugerencias.


----------



## anzoni (Sep 17, 2022)

Jeje, que chasco, ha encendido pero al apagarlo y volver a conectar no funciona. Si desconecto la batería y pulso botón de encendido un minuto y vuelvo a conectar la batería y el adaptador de alimentación vuelve a encender. Al quitarle un módulo parece que la batería carga pero no.



Esta es la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2022)

Foto de lo que retiraste y de lo que quedó ?

Quizás ese módulo incluía un BMS !


----------



## anzoni (Sep 17, 2022)

Creo que sí, uno de los polos tenía una chapita y el otro como un conector de plástico.
Mañana le hago fotos, hay que desmontar otra vez.


----------



## analogico (Sep 17, 2022)

No tienes la mitad de la capacidad,  tienes 0 , son 2 celdas en serie, si quitas una, la  bateria no funciona.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 17, 2022)

anzoni dijo:


> Jeje, que chasco, ha encendido pero al apagarlo y volver a conectar no funciona. Si desconecto la batería y pulso botón de encendido un minuto y vuelvo a conectar la batería y el adaptador de alimentación vuelve a encender. Al quitarle un módulo parece que la batería carga pero no.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289121
> 
> Esta es la fuente de alimentación.


Bueno, ahora que subio una foto del cargador y se lee 12 VDC-2 Amperes, (25Watts), puedo casi asegurar, que solo sirve para cargar la bateria,
O al menos esta va reponiendo lo que se gasta , pero para el arranque parece que no le da el PISO.
Como las baterias son de algo de 7, 5 voltios , si le manda los 12 sin baterias es probable que queme el equipo sino ya lo ha quemado.
LA bateria hacer de diodo ZENER  digamos. Tengo ese presenti_miento.


----------



## analogico (Sep 17, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que subio una foto del cargador y se lee 12 VDC-2 Amperes, (25Watts), puedo casi asegurar, que solo sirve para cargar la bateria,
> O al menos esta va reponiendo lo que se gasta , pero para el arranque parece que no le da el PISO.
> Como las baterias son de algo de 7, 5 voltios , si le manda los 12 sin baterias es probable que queme el equipo sino ya lo ha quemado.
> LA bateria hacer de diodo ZENER  digamos. Tengo ese presenti_miento.



Puse "ezbook x4 charger" en el buscador y  aparece que el cargador es de 12V 3A, asi que el voltaje estaría correcto
 pero parece que le falta algo de corriente.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2022)

Casi seguro que puedes poner dos baterías genéricas de tablet en serie.


----------



## anzoni (Sep 18, 2022)

Bueno ahora que hay más luz he podido hacer fotos.El cargador es original.Supongo que habrá que soldar algo en la plaquita donde estaba el otro módulo de la batería.Perdonarme pero no sé nada de electrónica,lo poco que se,es lo que aprendo de vosotros,gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 18, 2022)

Si tienes un multimetro/tester mide la resistencia entre el cable blanco y el negro.
Parece ser un sensor de temperatura que puede hacer las veces de "sensor de bateria puesta".

Si es así, coloca entre esos cables una resistencia equivalente, y prueba.
Obvio desconecta esos cables del BMS...


----------



## anzoni (Sep 18, 2022)

Perdona,cuáles son los cables que tengo que desconectar? Hay tres rojos uno blanco y cuatro negros


----------



## analogico (Sep 18, 2022)

Si la placa no tiene una pila de bios, usa la bateria principal como pila de bios, eso  también puede ser la causa que le cueste encender.

Viendo la foto de las conexiones es altamente probable que se le pueda adaptar otra batería o reemplazar los "modulos"



anzoni dijo:


> Perdona,cuáles son los cables que tengo que desconectar? Hay tres rojos uno blanco y cuatro negros



El rojo debería ser el positivo y el negro el negativo, de todos modos hay que medir para confirmar, el blanco probablemte sea el sensor de temperatura


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 18, 2022)

anzoni dijo:


> Perdona,cuáles son los cables que tengo que desconectar? Hay tres rojos uno blanco y cuatro negros


Todos los rojos están unidos al mismo punto en el BMS, al igual que los negros.... O sea.... Todos...


----------



## anzoni (Sep 19, 2022)

Todos los cables son la conexión a la placa,si los desconecto .......Yo no entiendo,pero al quitar un módulo de batería de los dos,no es como dejar el circuito abierto?.No habría alguna manera de puentear la ausencia de una de las baterías para que funcione aunque la batería dure menos al ser solo un módulo.He visto que Windows pone que la batería se está cargando pero en realidad no es así,porque al apagar y encender vuelve a estar a cero.


----------



## analogico (Sep 19, 2022)

anzoni dijo:


> Todos los cables son la conexión a la placa,si los desconecto .......Yo no entiendo,pero al quitar un módulo de batería de los dos,no es como dejar el circuito abierto?


Si, de 7.6  pasas a cero Volt.



anzoni dijo:


> .No habría alguna manera de puentear la ausencia de una de las baterías para que funcione aunque la batería
> dure menos al ser solo un módulo.


No, por que le faltaria  voltaje, la única manera es que consigas un par de pilas de litio y se las cambies.




anzoni dijo:


> He visto que Windows pone que la batería se está cargando pero en realidad no es así,porque al apagar y encender vuelve a estar a cero.



Seguramente Windows cree que la está cargando,  el circuito de control de carga de esa batería es bastante simple.


----------



## anzoni (Oct 3, 2022)

He comprado una batería para repuesto,sabéis decirme cómo tengo que conectarla a la plaquita?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 3, 2022)

Se supone que debería corresponder los colores de la bateria con las del conector, y que la batería ya trae el BMS... Deberias probar...  🤷‍♂️


----------



## analogico (Oct 3, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se supone que debería corresponder los colores de la bateria con las del conector, y que la batería ya trae el BMS... Deberias probar...  🤷‍♂️


No, la batería es de 2 celdas y  la "batería" nueva es de 3,8V, solo le va a cambiar la celda hinchada, por lo que falta saber cual es el positivo y el negativo en la placa del bms.

Y la celda antigua, si le queda algo de voltaje mídela y ahí sabes cual es el positivo y negativo y dónde va conectada, aunque no se recomienda combinar pilas nuevas y antiguas.


----------



## anzoni (Oct 5, 2022)

Hola,he conectado dos baterías de 3,85v en serie directamente sin el bms,porque no puedo soldar con estaño normal en la placa del bms.El portátil enciede bien pero noto que tarda mucho en cargar la bateria


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 5, 2022)

anzoni dijo:


> porque no puedo soldar con estaño normal en la placa del bms


Por qué? No agarra el estaño? Quieres seguir el "libre de plomo"?


----------



## analogico (Oct 5, 2022)

anzoni dijo:


> Hola,he conectado dos baterías de 3,85v en serie directamente sin el bms,porque no puedo soldar con estaño normal en la placa del bms.El portátil enciede bien pero noto que tarda mucho en cargar la bateriaVer el archivo adjunto 290102


Le cambiaste las 2 celdas, entonces se demora mas por que las nuevas celdas son de  6700mA y las antiguas eran 
de 4800mA, por lo que se debería demoras mas en cargarse y  también mas en descargarse

si  no suelda, algunas placas están pintadas en barniz antisoldante, por lo que hay que rasparlas antes
raspar  flux y estañar.
Ese metal que une las celdas con la placa del bms es  soldable por lo que conviene   dejar algo para soldar


----------

